# My little collection



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 29, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 29, 2006)

Continued...

Eye Stuff





Dress Khaki Liquidlast, Aqualine Liquidlast, Dipdown FL, Blacktrack FL, Zoom Lash, Brow Set Beguile

Lip Stuff




Prep + Prime Lip, Springbean L/G, FlusteRose L/G, Babied L/G, Lip Liner-dont know color

Non-Mac pigment samples





Non-Mac misc. m/u and brushes


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. that pruple thing with piggies is so cute!


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MacVirgin* 
_nice collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. that pruple thing with piggies is so cute!_

 
Thanks.  Its actually a pill case that I found at the dollar store.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 29, 2006)

lovely collection i also liked the purple box with the pigments


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 30, 2006)

ooh ooh lovely! great eyeshadow selection 8)


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 30, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## stefunnie (Aug 5, 2006)

i have the purple case except mine is white.. i use that for my piggys too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




nice collection


----------



## MAC BABY (Aug 6, 2006)

oooooh i like ! keep it up.


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Cute collection!


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

Very very nice collection


----------

